# Internetverbindung freigeben und gemeinsam nutzen!



## funnytommy (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein kleines Netzwerk Problem unter Windows!
Ich hab zwei Computer zu Hause! Computer A und Computer B. An Computer A hängt ein DSL Modem, und PC A wählt sich mt diesem Modem ins Internet! Mit PC B will ich aber auch ins Internet und das gleichzeitig mit A! (Also die Internetverbindung untereinander teilen!) PC A und B kommunizieren über ein "Ad-Hoc" Netzwerk welches ich mittels zwei Wlan USB-Sticks eingerichtet hab. 
Das Problem ist jetzt wie kann ich die Verbindung von A sharen dass es auch B nutzen kann? Die Verbindung soll dann so laufen dass B nur ins Internet kann wenn A online is!

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen
DANKE schon mal jetzt!

mfg Tom


----------



## xCondoRx (13. Februar 2005)

In den Eigenschaften der Internetverbindung auf der Registerkarte "Erweitert" die Verbindung freigeben..


----------



## funnytommy (14. Februar 2005)

Ja soweit war ich auch schon! Doch dann kommt immer Fehler 799: Ein IP Adressen Konflikt im Netzwerk! Danach hab ich IPs vergeben und wollte wieder freigeben, dann hatte es den Anschein als ob es klappen würde, aber es kam wieder Fehler 799!


----------



## xCondoRx (15. Februar 2005)

Der Rechner, der die Verbindung freigibt, muss die ip 192.168.0.1 haben.. sollte ihm auch zugewiesen werden eigentlich..


----------



## funnytommy (16. Februar 2005)

Ja da kommt immer so eine Meldung dass diesem PC die IP 192.168.0.1 zugewiesen wird! Doch wenn ich dann "ja" klicke kommt wieder diese Fehlermeldung!


----------



## danielweyer (17. März 2005)

hi du musst bei dem anderem rechner die ip umstellen...
und bei rechner b als standardgateway deine 192.168.0.1 nehmen (rechner a )


----------

